# Older Gheenoe ID Plate



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

if it has a cast nose plate it may be under there. if not call puger at the shop he can help you out. 321 269 9093


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I will give it a closer look when I get home from work. It was getting dark when I got it home and cleaned out last night.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

if it was a 15 4 built in the 80s harley's shop built it. if Pugar can't help you call Sam or Harley at 321 267 4953


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I measured it topside from transom to tip of the bow 15'2".
Here is what I was starting with....








I took a chance and used a sanding block and tried to lightly remove a layer of paint. I was lucky enough to find that the numbers were scribed in. 
Here is as far as I am going to go with it. The printing on the plate will come off if I get any more zealous.








I am curious now to see if I can figure out the year of this thing. The PO isn't sure. Is there a way to decode the #?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Played with the image...
reversed the colors, greyscale, negative...

I read 64413E888 or 64415E88 or 64413R888

best I can come up with

another trick is to make a rubbing.
place a sheet of paper over the numbers,
the rub a pencil point across the location of the numbers
to raise them on the sheet of paper

good luck


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I was focused on getting the pics up and I forget to post the number...DUH!
GH-644413E888


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's the hull ID number
contact gheenoe or DMV for current owner


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks a whole bunch! I will get ahold of them tomorrow and see what I have. Hopefully


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Florida dmv on line 

https://www6.hsmv.state.fl.us/rrdmvcheck/mvcheckinq

Vehicle Information Check  
Vehicle Information 
    
Vehicle Identification Number:  GHE64413E888  
    
Year/Make: 1988  

    
Previous Title State:    
    
Registration Expiration Date: 01/14/2002 

    
Title:  1406147 
    
Title Issue Date: 09/30/1988 

    
Odometer Reading/Status:  0 
 
    
Odometer Date:   

    
Color:    
 
    
Vehicle Type: VESSEL 

    
Title Status:  ACTIVE 
   
Owner Information: 1 owner 


  
  
 


    
Brands:   
 


 


   

 
Lien Information 
There is no lien on this vehicle.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow! That's kewl! Scary, but awesome!
Thanks a lot Brett I owe ya one for that!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You asked a question about something new.
Downloaded image software, played with it.
Next question was new too, asked google "florida dmv"
went from there, thanks for letting me learn something new.
Good questions teach more than good answers


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

The image software thing intrigues me. The photo I posted wasn't the best quality. I had to look at it in the daylight and then have my son, with the better eyesight, take a look at it before we could figure it out. I am totally surprised you were able to get it the first go. Did reversing the image help?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Freeware thats been around a while,
recommended by quite a few review websites.
Change colors, greyscale, negative image,
resample, resize, zoom.
Tried them all to see if it made a difference.
It did.

link to site:

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I got a really quick reply back from the nice folks at the factory. They agree the hull is most likely from 1988. They can offer assistance in getting the MSO paperwork to the original owner. They answered a few questions I had while looking for a boat to buy. I saw several boats listed as either 15' 15'4 and even 15'9", and they all looked like the same boat. They said that was a Coast Guard measuring standard and that my boat was considered a 15'4" even though it measures out at 15'2".  
I have the name of the last registered owner and will try to get a duplicate title. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## thom gault (Feb 28, 2018)

OSWLD said:


> if it was a 15 4 built in the 80s harley's shop built it. if Pugar can't help you call Sam or Harley at 321 267 4953


Hello...this is an old post, but I have a similar situation here in Charleston where I bought a Gheenoe and it wasn't titled or registered. Now that I wish to put a motor on it, I need to do that but the HIN is painted over and I can barely see the script. Suggestions?


----------

